# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  لا يجوز لايداهور الدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة ..

## خالد عيساوي

*



ان فقد ايداهور ، فعلا فقد عظيم جدا ، ولكن .. :1 (24):
ارجو ان تتقبلوه بصدر رحب .
رجاء الرحمة والمغفرة للاعب ايداهور غير جائز شرعا ..
ويمكن ان اكون متضايق لفقده في هذا الوقت 
.. ولكن لا يجوز الدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة لانه مسيحي 
.. ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير
اللهم هل بلغت .. اللهم فأشهد .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*






			
				قال الله تعالي
((و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا ان لله وان اليه راجعون))



ينعي منبر مريخاب اون لاين لكل الرياضيين 
ولجماهير المريخ وفاة لاعب المريخ واحد اعمدته الاساسية 
ايداهور
للهم ارحمه واغفر له وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا 
كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الرب أخذ والرب أعطى ولله ما اخذ وما اعطى

اللهم اجزه بما هو أهلٌ له
...
			
		


من الايميل بتاعي 
*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*اخي الغالي هذا الكلام منقول من منتدى اسلامي مشهور اقرا
حكم التعزية في موت غير المسلم
أجاز الفقهاء للمسلم تعزية غير المسلم -من حيث الجملة- فإذا مات جار نصراني أو يهودي أو مشرك، فلا مانع للمسلم من التعزية فيه والذهاب إلى جيرانه ويعزي أقرباؤه من أولا وأخوان ويدعو لاقربائه بتقوى الله تعالى، والخوف منه، ويدعو لهم بأمور الدنيا مثل كثرة المال، وكثر الولد، وإطالة العمر بالعمل الصالح. ولا مانع من ذكر محاسن الميت الدنيوية مثل المواقف السياسية العادلة، والمواقف الاجتماعية الإنسانية من مد يد العون للفقراء والمساكين والاسهام في المؤسسات الاجتماعية والصحية المحضة.
ولا يجوز للمسلم الدعاء لأهل الميت غير المسلم بأدعية تتعارض مع عقيدة الإسلام مثل الرضا بدينهم لقوله تعالى:"وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِيناً فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ... " كما لا يجوز للمسلم الثناء على مواقف الميت التي تتعلق بدينه ودعوته لدينه لأنها تتنافى مع عقيدة المسلم.
وما ينطبق على التعزية ينطبق على التهنئة فتجوز التهنئة بالأمور الدنيوية، ولا تجوز التهنئة بالأمور الدينية التي تتنافى مع عقيدة المسلم.
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد ناوا
					

اخي الغالي هذا الكلام منقول من منتدى اسلامي مشهور اقرا
حكم التعزية في موت غير المسلم
أجاز الفقهاء للمسلم تعزية غير المسلم -من حيث الجملة- فإذا مات جار نصراني أو يهودي أو مشرك، فلا مانع للمسلم من التعزية فيه والذهاب إلى جيرانه ويعزي أقرباؤه من أولا وأخوان ويدعو لاقربائه بتقوى الله تعالى، والخوف منه، ويدعو لهم بأمور الدنيا مثل كثرة المال، وكثر الولد، وإطالة العمر بالعمل الصالح. ولا مانع من ذكر محاسن الميت الدنيوية مثل المواقف السياسية العادلة، والمواقف الاجتماعية الإنسانية من مد يد العون للفقراء والمساكين والاسهام في المؤسسات الاجتماعية والصحية المحضة.
ولا يجوز للمسلم الدعاء لأهل الميت غير المسلم بأدعية تتعارض مع عقيدة الإسلام مثل الرضا بدينهم لقوله تعالى:"وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِيناً فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ... " كما لا يجوز للمسلم الثناء على مواقف الميت التي تتعلق بدينه ودعوته لدينه لأنها تتنافى مع عقيدة المسلم.
وما ينطبق على التعزية ينطبق على التهنئة فتجوز التهنئة بالأمور الدنيوية، ولا تجوز التهنئة بالأمور الدينية التي تتنافى مع عقيدة المسلم.



 انت متفق معي ، بس الدعاء بالرحمة والمغفرة لا .. صح
*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*نعم اخي لم نختلف ولكن بعض الاخبار تقول بانه قد اسلم في صيف 2009 وان كان قد اسلم فهو خير له
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
اتمني ذلك .. فهو يستحق لاخلاقه الحلوة التي لا توجد لدي البعض بما فيهم المسلمين
*

----------


## يزن

*المحور الشرعيرد : هل يجوز الدعاء لغير المسلم ؟! سؤال أتمنى أن اجد إجابه واضحه له.
___________________________________________



الدعاء لغير المسلم يمكن النظر فيه على ثلاثة مستويات : 

- الدعاء لهم بالهداية : وهو جائز ومطلوب ، وقد دعا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالهداية لعمر بن الخطاب وهو ما زال مشركاً : ( اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحب هذين الرجلين إليك بأبي جهل أو بعمر بن الخطاب ) رواه الترمذي (3681) ، وصححه الألباني . 


- الدعاء لهم بالشفاء أو الصحة أو السعادة : وهو جائز بأغلب أقوال العلماء، ومطلوب في حال ترقيق قلب أحدهم نحو الاسلام والمسلمين ، او في حال كان جاراً أو صديقاً ، ولا يجوز في حالة كون غير المسلم معادياً أو محارباً للاسلام . 

وقد كان للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غلام يهودي يخدمه ، فَمَرِضَ ، فَأَتَاهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعُودُهُ فَقَعَدَ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَسْلِمْ فَنَظَرَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ وَهُوَ عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَطِعْ أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَسْلَمَ فَخَرَجَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ ) رواه البخاري (1356) 
قال ابن حجر : " وفي الحديث جواز استخدام المشرك وعيادته إذا مرض " . 


- الدعاء لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة : وكل ما يتصل بذلك من ثواب الآخرة ، وهذا متفق على عدم جوازه بعد وفاة غير المسلم، أما إن كان طيّباً وكانت نيّة الداعي بالرحمة والمغفرة هو الدخول بالاسلام وتحصيل المغفرة فلا بأس في ذلك . مع تفضيل تجنبه . والدعاء بالهداية مباشرة . 

والاستدلال قائم بالآية الكريمة : ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ) [التوبة:113].

والآية الكريمة : ( وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ ۚ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ ) (114)


على الهامش :: أميل للرأي القائل بعدم جواز الدعاء لغير المسلم المعادي والمحارب للاسلام، وهم من ذكرتهم في سؤالك . وما دونهم فالدعاء لهم بالهداية والتوفيق مطلوب ويخلق جو من التعامل الطيب ما بيننا وبينهم ، مع التنبيه إلى أن هذا لا يعني الموالاة أو الميل القلبي .






*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يزن
					

المحور الشرعيرد : هل يجوز الدعاء لغير المسلم ؟! سؤال أتمنى أن اجد إجابه واضحه له.

___________________________________________ 



الدعاء لغير المسلم يمكن النظر فيه على ثلاثة مستويات : 

- الدعاء لهم بالهداية : وهو جائز ومطلوب ، وقد دعا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالهداية لعمر بن الخطاب وهو ما زال مشركاً : ( اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحب هذين الرجلين إليك بأبي جهل أو بعمر بن الخطاب ) رواه الترمذي (3681) ، وصححه الألباني . 


- الدعاء لهم بالشفاء أو الصحة أو السعادة : وهو جائز بأغلب أقوال العلماء، ومطلوب في حال ترقيق قلب أحدهم نحو الاسلام والمسلمين ، او في حال كان جاراً أو صديقاً ، ولا يجوز في حالة كون غير المسلم معادياً أو محارباً للاسلام . 

وقد كان للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غلام يهودي يخدمه ، فَمَرِضَ ، فَأَتَاهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعُودُهُ فَقَعَدَ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَسْلِمْ فَنَظَرَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ وَهُوَ عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَطِعْ أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَسْلَمَ فَخَرَجَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ ) رواه البخاري (1356) 
قال ابن حجر : " وفي الحديث جواز استخدام المشرك وعيادته إذا مرض " . 


- الدعاء لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة : وكل ما يتصل بذلك من ثواب الآخرة ، وهذا متفق على عدم جوازه بعد وفاة غير المسلم، أما إن كان طيّباً وكانت نيّة الداعي بالرحمة والمغفرة هو الدخول بالاسلام وتحصيل المغفرة فلا بأس في ذلك . مع تفضيل تجنبه . والدعاء بالهداية مباشرة . 

والاستدلال قائم بالآية الكريمة : ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ) [التوبة:113].

والآية الكريمة : ( وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ ۚ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ ) (114)


على الهامش :: أميل للرأي القائل بعدم جواز الدعاء لغير المسلم المعادي والمحارب للاسلام، وهم من ذكرتهم في سؤالك . وما دونهم فالدعاء لهم بالهداية والتوفيق مطلوب ويخلق جو من التعامل الطيب ما بيننا وبينهم ، مع التنبيه إلى أن هذا لا يعني الموالاة أو الميل القلبي .








 
بارك الله فيك يزن .. جزيت خيرا علي النقل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للايضاحات
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## مردونا

*اخى نشكرك على نصيحتك انا بعرف القليل فى الفتوة لاكن حبنا الى مريخنا العظيم لو كان اسرائلى لبس شعار المريخ اصبح اخ الينا يعنى با البلدى روحنا اخونا شقيقنا لازم نشعر بى فقدانو لو قلتليك انا ثلاث يوم ما كلت من شدة الحزن الية ربنا اتقبل مننا المقفرة لانو جزو من نفسنا
                        	*

----------

